# Samsung Galaxy S3 Probleme mit der Farbe



## ScyX (11. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute,

habe gerade mit der Telekom telefoniert und wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob mein S3 schon verschickt wurde. Darauf hat mir der Servicemitarbeiter mitgeteilt, dass Samsung anscheinend Probleme mit der Farbe Blau haben soll. Laut Aussage des Mitarbeiters hält Samsung bereits alle hergestellten Geräte zurück. Mit einer Auslieferung kann frühestens in 3-4 Wochen (wenn überhaupt) gerechnet werden. 

Viele Grüße

Philipp


----------



## Hideout (11. Juni 2012)

Willst du uns jetzt sagen deine User News beruht darauf das ein Telekom Mitarbeiter dir gesagt hat Samsung würde bereits hergesstellte blaue Galaxy S3 zurückhalten? Versteh jetzt nicht so ganz was du von uns möchtest


----------



## ScyX (11. Juni 2012)

Naja so hat er es mir auf jedenfall gesagt .

Was ich wissen möchte ist, ob ihr auch so etwas mitgeteilt bekommen habt oder ähnliches gehört habt. Evtl hat ja heute einer sein S3 im Briefkasten gehabt


----------



## blaba (11. Juni 2012)

Bin selbst Wartender auf das blaue S3. Und genau heute habe ich ne SMS von der Telekom bekommen, dass sich die Auslieferung um 2 Wochen verzögern kann. Wenn man jedoch die Meldungen im android-hilfe.de Forum liest, sind die schon fleißig dabei, die Geräte auszuliefern. Ich denke solche Informationen (SMS oder beim Anruf) sind lediglich dafür da, dass der Kunde "vertröstet" wird, und er nicht sauer wird, dass die Angaben auf der Website (oÄ) nicht eingehalten werden 
Ich denke diese Woche wird sich da viel tun und nächste bzw übernächste Woche ist das blaue fast überall erhältlich.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. Juni 2012)

die hatten wohl probleme mit dem Lack, naja habe mir ja ein Xperia s gekauft, auch cool


----------



## N30S (11. Juni 2012)

Steht doch schon länger fest, dass das blaue S3 problem mit dem Akkudeckel hat (falsches Blau)
Gab glaube ich sogar mal ne news hier (zumindest auf vielen anderen Seiten)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Juni 2012)

Na dann heißt es warten


----------



## Hodini (11. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab meins schon am 05.06.2012 bekommen aber halt von vodafone.
Ein Tag zuvor wurde mir auch gesagt das es zu Verzögerungen kommen könnte aber siehe da, dann gings  doch schnell mit der Lieferung.


----------



## orangebutt (11. Juni 2012)

hm, also die news ist irgendwie schon etwas älter. 
es mussten wohl 600000 "hüllen" vernichtet werden, da sie probleme beim lackieren hatten. aber bei 9millionen vorbestellungen, sind das eher peanuts 

hab meins jetzt auch seit dem 6.06.2012 und es sieht einfach nur schick aus


----------



## webwebber (11. Juni 2012)

ScyX schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> habe gerade mit der Telekom telefoniert und wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob mein S3 schon verschickt wurde. Darauf hat mir der Servicemitarbeiter mitgeteilt, dass Samsung anscheinend Probleme mit der Farbe Blau haben soll. Laut Aussage des Mitarbeiters hält Samsung bereits alle hergestellten Geräte zurück. Mit einer Auslieferung kann frühestens in 3-4 Wochen (wenn überhaupt) gerechnet werden.
> 
> ...


 
das ist schon seit einer woche bekannt


----------



## DaStash (11. Juni 2012)

webwebber schrieb:


> das ist schon seit einer woche bekannt


Naja, es ist nicht offiziell, bis jetzt gab es nur Vermutungen. Ich finde die News schon ok, wobei ich noch anmerken möchte, dass sich meisten solche Servicemitarbeiter durch mangelnde Kompetenz ausweisen. Da kann ich von diversen Geräten ein Liedchen singen. 

MfG


----------



## darkhelfer03 (11. Juni 2012)

Deswegen hab ich das blaue storniert und hab en weisses im laden mitgenommen


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. Juni 2012)

Ganz nebenbei bemerkt ist die News schon alt, denn es gab schon vor ein, zwei Wochen Hinweise, dass es beim S3 Probleme mit der blauen Version gibt.

Neu ist aber, dass es anscheinend Abweichungen beim MHL-Standard gibt. Siehe hier: Samsung Galaxy S III weicht vom MHL-Standard ab - ComputerBase


----------



## Tiz92 (11. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab mein Blaues heute bekommen  Ein tolles Gerät muss man schon sagen.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Juni 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei bemerkt ist die News schon alt, denn es gab schon vor ein, zwei Wochen Hinweise, dass es beim S3 Probleme mit der blauen Version gibt.


 Aber noch nicht auf PCGH und darauf komm es hier an.


----------



## Stallion (11. Juni 2012)

War heute bei O2 und hab mir das Blaue bestellt, laut Aussage der Mitarbeiter dort wird das S3 ab morgen wieder lieferbar sein und sollte am Freitag bei mir eintreffen. Mal abwarten.


----------



## L-man (12. Juni 2012)

ich habe meins (Blau) am Freitag bestellt und gestern ne Versandmitteilung erhalten. Sollte heute ankommen.


----------



## Tjerk (12. Juni 2012)

Nix neues!!!

Samsung Galaxy S3: Pebble Blue-Farbversion laut Samsung ohne Probleme

Und meins kommt heute ..........


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juni 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich finde die News schon ok, wobei ich noch anmerken möchte, dass sich meisten solche Servicemitarbeiter durch mangelnde Kompetenz ausweisen.



Die Servicemitarbeiter der Telekom sind schon eine Sache für sich. Ich quäl mich mit denen schon seit vielen Jahren rum. Manchmal klappt es auch so wie man will, man muss nur den richtigen an die Strippe kriegen.


----------



## L-man (12. Juni 2012)

mein blaues ist auch heute angekommen


----------



## perron (14. Juni 2012)

mein blaues ist auch gekommen.von vodafone.
3tage nach der sms das dass paket versand wurde. allerdings hatt die mittarbeiterrin am telefon gesagt , das die lieferung auch 2 wochen dauern kann.
die wissen wahrscheinlich selber nicht was phase ist.


----------



## Spinal (14. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht wollten die nur verhindern das alle 2 Tage das Telefon klingelt, weil irgendwo das Paket statt 2 eben 4 Tage braucht und die Leute sich nicht mehr gedulden können 

btw. kann jemand ein Foto vom blauen S3 hochladen? Ich wollte eigentlich weiß und blau vergleichen, hatte aber keine Geduld und habe es dann in dem eh von mir favorisierten weiß genommen. Nun bin ich aber sehr neugierig wie das blaue denn wirklich aussieht, also nicht auf Werbefotos, sondern in "echt".

bye
Spinal


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. Juni 2012)

Ein bissel alt hier oder?
Das ist schon vor Release klar gewesen. 

Hab mir deswegen schon ne Woche vor dem Release im shop vorsichtshalber ein weißes zurück gelegt und bin seit dem 29.05. sehr zufrieden damit. 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Aber noch nicht auf PCGH und darauf komm es hier an.


Sorry, dann hast du ganz einfach gepennt. Stand mehr als einmal ne News hier deswegen, inkl. auch von mir.


----------

